# I have feeling that 9.0 is out...



## vand777 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just looked at http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-11:10.pam.asc and saw:


> ```
> =============================================================================
> FreeBSD-SA-11:10.pam                                        Security Advisory
> The FreeBSD Project
> ...


----------



## SNK (Dec 23, 2011)

But there is nothing newer than RC3 on the ftps. The revised schedule indicated December 18th, but I guess it will take a couple more days.

So after the release we can expect a flood of MFC to RELENG_9? I am not quite familiar yet with the process.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2011)

RELENG_9 was branched on November 11.  The existence of that branch doesn't mean 9.0-RELEASE is out yet.

SNK: yes, there will be some MFCs after 9.0-RELEASE.  Things that were too late or too big to make it into 9.0-RELEASE.


----------



## vand777 (Dec 23, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> RELENG_9 was branched on November 11.  The existence of that branch doesn't mean 9.0-RELEASE is out yet.



I still have feeling that in the next 2-3 days there will be an official announcement that 9.0 is out.

I think it has been released already but has not been publically announced yet. Will see in a few days


----------



## vand777 (Dec 23, 2011)

SNK said:
			
		

> But there is nothing newer than RC3 on the ftps.



It takes few days to update all ftps. From previous experience. This is one of the reasons why official announcement happens few days later after it is released in CVS/SVN, imho.


----------



## vand777 (Dec 23, 2011)

The reason why I'm so confident is that there was another security advisor released today:



> ```
> FreeBSD-SA-11:06.bind                                       Security Advisory
> The FreeBSD Project
> 
> ...



You can see that few weeks ago (on 1st Dec) they were fixing holes in RC3, and today fixes were done in RELEASE (see the first post in the topic).


----------



## gkontos (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't bet money on it 



> George Kontostanos
> 7:35 PM (2 hours ago)
> 
> to FreeBSD
> ...


----------



## vand777 (Dec 23, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Don't bet money on it



Gambling is not my sin


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2011)

RELENG_9 is still on -PRERELEASE right now (built it an hour ago), so there is no -RELEASE (or it would have been -STABLE instead of -PRERELEASE).


----------



## vand777 (Dec 24, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> RELENG_9 is still on -PRERELEASE right now (built it an hour ago), so there is no -RELEASE (or it would have been -STABLE instead of -PRERELEASE).



Thank you!


----------



## gkontos (Dec 24, 2011)

You are right Dutch. I think it was the following advisory that created the temporary confusion :



> ```
> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
> Hash: SHA1
> 
> ...


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jan 3, 2012)

9.0-RELEASE is being built.
RELENG_9_0 becomes 9.0-RELEASE now
RELENG_9 becomes 9.0-STABLE now


----------



## bsus (Jan 3, 2012)

When will 9.0 RELEASE come out?
How is the update process going to go?
Will it be safe for production use?

Regards


----------



## DungeonMaster3000 (Jan 3, 2012)

so excited.


----------



## johnd (Jan 3, 2012)

bsus said:
			
		

> When will 9.0 RELEASE come out?


The RELEASE build have started. There will be a Release announcement, Release Notes, Hardware Notes, etc. when everything is finished.



> How is the update process going to go?


You can use freebsd-update(8) for binary update, or update from source. See Chapter 25 Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD and /usr/src/UPDATING.



> Will it be safe for production use?


That is what FreeBSD Releases are for


----------



## vand777 (Jan 4, 2012)

DungeonMaster3000 said:
			
		

> so excited.



Me too!


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 4, 2012)

johnd said:
			
		

> The RELEASE build have started.



How long does it usually take to build it? I'm not being impatient. I'm just curious.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 4, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> How long does it usually take to build it? I'm not being impatient. I'm just curious.



Building is easy and it doesn't take that long. What usually takes time is for all the mirrors to be updated with the new RELEASE and the freebsd-update(8) binaries.


----------



## alex67500 (Jan 4, 2012)

The suspense is killing me...


----------



## SNK (Jan 4, 2012)

alex67500 said:
			
		

> The suspense is killing me...



Then download the sources and compile it yourself.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 5, 2012)

To all who are waiting for a binary upgrade, have a look here:

http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-12:01.freebsd-update.asc


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 5, 2012)

It's out.
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/


----------



## Dru (Jan 5, 2012)

freebsd-update(8)() still no.... Maybe Im just thinking stupid, but I would think upgrade solutions for existing FreeBSD users, would have been released before fresh .iso images. Not implying that's what normally happens. Just a thought.


----------



## vand777 (Jan 5, 2012)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> It's out.
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/



Not on all mirrors yet...


----------



## alex67500 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dru said:
			
		

> freebsd-update(8)() still no.... Maybe Im just thinking stupid, but I would think upgrade solutions for existing FreeBSD users, would have been released before fresh .iso images. Not implying that's what normally happens. Just a thought.



From what I understood earlier in the conversation, the build isn't the longest bit, but shipment to distribution points is.

Who's responsible for logistics in this mess?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 5, 2012)

I just upgraded from CVS but it gave me 9.0-STABLE instead of 9.0-RELEASE.


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 5, 2012)

alex67500 said:
			
		

> From what I understood earlier in the conversation, the build isn't the longest bit, but shipment to distribution points is.
> 
> Who's responsible for logistics in this mess?



net/rsync ?

:e


----------



## phoenix (Jan 5, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> I just upgraded from CVS but it gave me 9.0-STABLE instead of 9.0-RELEASE.



*tag=RELENG_9* would do this, as that tracks 9-STABLE.
*tag=RELENG_9_0* is what you should be using, as that tracks 9.0-RELEASE+security fixes.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 6, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> *tag=RELENG_9* would do this, as that tracks 9-STABLE.
> *tag=RELENG_9_0* is what you should be using, as that tracks 9.0-RELEASE+security fixes.



That was my mistake.  Thank you!


----------



## mix_room (Jan 6, 2012)

alex67500 said:
			
		

> From what I understood earlier in the conversation, the build isn't the longest bit, but shipment to distribution points is.



And the shipment is the difficult part. Copies are made from one site to another, bandwidth is limited. Takes time. I am guessing a lot of the copying is partly manual, people have other tasks to attend to and are not employed full-time to keep their mirror up to date. 

Since the sources are open, it will obviously be visible that a release is near. 

In my mind the release is available when the official release announcement is made, not before.


----------



## alie (Jan 6, 2012)

[CMD=""]# freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE[/CMD]

Is available but it's not announced officially yet.


----------



## fonz (Jan 6, 2012)

alie said:
			
		

> Is available but its not announced officially yet.


I checked: several European mirrors (and we're not talking Andorra or San Marino here) still don't have it. So I guess if you're waiting for the official announcement you'll have to wait some more.

Fonz


----------



## j4r3ck (Jan 7, 2012)

Upgrading to 9.0-RELEASE before official announcement wasn't a good idea...
https://plus.google.com/100551578232494467546/posts/KDXcZfHYxUV


----------



## srivo (Jan 7, 2012)

Do the updated image will be able to install zfs partition?


----------



## SNK (Jan 7, 2012)

srivo said:
			
		

> Do the updated image will be able to install zfs partition?



The modules are included, but you can not do zfs() partitioning via bsdinstall. You will have to do it via the "Live CD/DVD/USB":
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23544
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27618
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2775

-edit-

Or just install and then move everything to zfs().


----------



## gkontos (Jan 8, 2012)

srivo said:
			
		

> Do the updated image will be able to install zfs partition?



My guess is that only some packages may differ since both CD and memstick images remain unchanged.

For a ZFS install you can follow my guides, here and here.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just upgraded from 8-STABLE to 9-STABLE, previously I booted (like on the other v9 machines) with acpi disabled.  (option #4 on the new menu). Do not know if it is from the custom kernel (added stuff mostly), but that panics on atkbdc0 (sic? ... keyboard) immediately and will not complete the boot.  Acpi enabled, boots fine (Luckily! no restore v8 required.)   Secondly, trying to 
	
	



```
kill 2 pgrep mous
```
 before X hangs the machine, hard reboot required.   Backed the mouse out of rc.conf to fix that (seldom use it out of X anyway.)


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 10, 2012)

Next curiosity, one port failed to build, and sendmail would not work.
using (after getting source code newly) 
	
	



```
make clean; make obj; make depend; make; make install
```
 in

/usr/src/gnu, /usr/src/lib/libsm; /usr/src/libsmutil/ and /usr/src/usr.sbin/sendmail  (and another one I've forgotten) (luckily found online in an april 2010 thread, maybe from a mailing list) fixed all that. Hope that helps someone, however the question for this post, is why does the
page up key seem to not work in v9 vs v8 in $PAGER?  /lookat/  in this case? The up arrow, substituting for it, is much slower. (BTW just found out that it still works from within  /roxterm/  for some reason.)


----------

